# CD class



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally's obedience class was quite a step up in intensity from his relaxed CGC group. I'm hooked, for sure. The people are incredibly focused on using their time well, and the demo dog blew me away. Mostly, what fun it is to Tally.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

It just feels so good to know Tally is well again and able to participate in all the things he loves. :smooch: Good luck with the class.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YIPPEE!!!
yeah usually no pissin away the time in an Obed class ;-)
Who is the instructor(s)? <PM if you want>
There are some great Obed dogs in So. Maine....


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

That's so great! And Tally is such a good looking Golden.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Liberty, is there anyone in particular you recommend? Tango& Tally did some good puppy stuff one on one with Liz Harrison at Treefrog Farm, then moved to Happy Tails for a great CGC class with Teri Robinson, and puppy agility with Cindy Ratner. We are staying with Teri for CD>


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If working toward a CD, have you made contact with anyone is Saccarrapa Obed Club? I dont even know who teaches their classes or the instructors philosophy...but they hold some _really_ well run Obedience trials...and Janice Gunn (tntkennels.com) will be there this fall...

Saccarappa's Website
http://socdogs.org/


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is great to hear! Saccarappa is where we are- Teri works there with her Cardigan Corgi, Gimli. I am so glad & relieved that you like them. Doesnt TNT own Stanley Steamer???? Oh, that would be exciting.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just Printed out my "audit" registration- thaks for the tip!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Since Tally is young, what level are you at? When Selka and I trained for his CD we went through the basic, intermediate, advanced and then the actual CD readiness class which was very serious about preparing you for the legs to the CD. 

We had alot of fun training, bonding, socializing through all the classes but when it came to the actual CD shows, I quit becuase I just was not into all the dirty tricks and snotty nasty attitudes I found in the competition world. Hope you have better experiences where you are.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We were able to meet Dave and Skater at the dog show we went to here in Dallas the beginning of the month. Such a nice, nice man and WOW.... what a 9 year old !!!!! SO FUN!! BTW, the mutual friend who introduced us said he was well known.... but at the time I had no idea !!:doh:

http://www.akc.org/events/obedience/crufts/2008/


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Debles said:


> Since Tally is young, what level are you at? When Selka and I trained for his CD we went through the basic, intermediate, advanced and then the actual CD readiness class which was very serious about preparing you for the legs to the CD.
> 
> We had alot of fun training, bonding, socializing through all the classes but when it came to the actual CD shows, I quit becuase I just was not into all the dirty tricks and snotty nasty attitudes I found in the competition world. Hope you have better experiences where you are.


What kind of dirty tricks? That is sad for you and Selka, bc it sounds like you had a grand time at first. I will quit the _instant _it is not fun. The golden retriever people are SO mean to one another in conformation here, that I can only imagine. Luckily, I am such a novice no one would waste their time being mean Tally&me(fingers crossed).

This is CD prep more than an actual class, and you wait for quite a long time to be critiqued as you run through the test.Tally's big issue is a lazzzzzzzzzy sit when he is tired with his goofy big back paw splayed way out to the side. Another problem is that while he loves to stand to be checked over, he wags like crazy. Heeling is his best thing- he is very intuitive about speeding up/turning about face etc and never gets out of position. I cant take credit for that- he seems to just understand. I have only gone once, so I dont know much yet. I am grateful to Liz Langham from Tree Frog Farmfor starting us off right from 12 weeks of age forward.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> What kind of dirty tricks? That is sad for you and Selka, bc it sounds like you had a grand time at first. I will quit the _instant _it is not fun. The golden retriever people are SO mean to one another in conformation here, that I can only imagine. Luckily, I am such a novice no one would waste their time being mean Tally&me(fingers crossed).


That is just such a sad description of golden retriever people in competition. It's inevitable that there will be some of that because competition is a character revealing activity. But if ever there was a breed that doesn't belong with snotty, conniving owners and handlers, it's golden retrievers. Makes me all the more grateful for some of the dedicated people involved in various areas of competition who post here. 

Jill, I hope you stay involved with your zest for learning and pursue your dream of Poetic Goldens someday.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

DaMama said:


> It's inevitable that there will be some of that because competition is a character revealing activity. .


That is such an insightful comment. Sportmanship isn't talked about much in obedience/handling classes and such , but it probably should be!

Poetic Goldens is SUCH a big dream, but I need ten/ twenty more years of learning!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> What kind of dirty tricks? That is sad for you and Selka, bc it sounds like you had a grand time at first. I will quit the _instant _it is not fun. The golden retriever people are SO mean to one another in conformation here, that I can only imagine. Luckily, I am such a novice no one would waste their time being mean Tally&me(fingers crossed).
> 
> This is CD prep more than an actual class, and you wait for quite a long time to be critiqued as you run through the test.Tally's big issue is a lazzzzzzzzzy sit when he is tired with his goofy big back paw splayed way out to the side. Another problem is that while he loves to stand to be checked over, he wags like crazy. Heeling is his best thing- he is very intuitive about speeding up/turning about face etc and never gets out of position. I cant take credit for that- he seems to just understand. I have only gone once, so I dont know much yet. I am grateful to Liz Langham from Tree Frog Farmfor starting us off right from 12 weeks of age forward.


People cheated with treats in their pockets, It's been 7 years so I can't remember alot of the ways they cheated.If a friends dog was showing , their friends would stand on the side and make noises and comments trying to distract you or your dog. I realize dogs aren't supposed to be distracted that's the point, but these people were just nasty, trying to get a dog to break or become distracted. It's hard enough without people doing it on purpose out of meanness. It was worse than jr. high and these were women in their 30's and 40's. It totally disgusted me!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Poetic Goldens is SUCH a big dream, but I need ten/ twenty more years of learning!


I think you'll get there.


----------

